# 2018 Regent PTO issue



## Ya-Bought-Er (8 mo ago)

I have a 2018 Regent, 23hp Briggs, w/48" fab deck. One day I was heading to mow the lawn, when I engaged the PTO the machine made a horrible Ratcheting/Grinding sound. 

To troubleshoot/determine where the sound was coming from, I removed the deck drive belt and re-engaged the PTO, same sound. Next I removed the entire deck, and drove the machine around, operates perfectly. Tried the PTO one last time, with the deck off the machine, same sound.

Yesterday I installed a new PTO clutch, installed the deck, Fired my machine up and engaged the PTO to burnish the clutch, same noise. Only happens when engaging PTO, never when operating or driving w/PTO disengaged. 

Any ideas or similar experiences?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy, welcome to the tractor forum.

I assume that it continues to "chatter" with the PTO engaged, or is this a momentary thing associated with engaging the PTO?? 
Is the drive pulley and the electric clutch tight on the crankshaft? No play? Maybe it needs a washer to tighten it up?
Is there any play between the clutch and the restraining pin? Is the restraining pin worn?
Are the motor mounts tight? Can you feel any crankshaft play?


----------



## Dan of all Trades (Jun 2, 2018)

The 48” deck has 2 blade spindles with a pulley on top of each and one, or more, pulley(s) for power transfer and tensioning on the deck, from the electric PTO clutch.
The spindles should have operator serviceable grease zerts under their respective pulleys’ and the transfer pulley(s) have sealed bearings in between the 2 halves that are riveted together. 
The engagement of these electric clutches is not as smooth of apply, like a hydraulic clutch. It’s all on, right away. This makes a very odd noise like blap blap blap as the clutch gets to moving. This is unfortunately normal… Trying to get a stationary object to go full speed from dead stop right away makes that chatter.

Here is how to tell if this is the same for you.
On a smooth, preferably concrete, surface start the mower, raise the deck all the way off the ground lower the engine speed to a bit above idle. Engage the electric clutch for the blades… is the odd ratchety sound still there, or muffled? If you answered NO. It IS the normal, starting to spin, chatter.


----------

